# Seat covers



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Does anyone know of where I could get some covers for the cab seats on a new Fiat ducato?

I've seen sets advertised where they sell them for a commercial van, with the bench seat, but not seen where you can get just a pair for the MH?

If they are available, has anyone got any? What do you think of them?
What sort of price?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We use two sheep fleeces, £30 per pair at the shows.

They are very comfortable, cool in summer, warm in winter. They look great and are hard wearing and take the wear off the seats.

You will have to stitch some fabric straps on to keep them in place tho'.

We have just bought two more for the bench seats.


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Thats a good idea, hadnt thought of that, thanks spacerunner.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Those bead jobbies that we thought were so cool (many years ago) are quite good as well.

They don't protect the seat material all that well, but once used to them they are very comfortable in the hot weather, even if you do have cab aircon. Quite literally cool, and prevents that nasty and uncomfortable sweaty back.  

Watch it though if you wear shorts and have hairy legs!!! I do not jest - they have a habit of trapping hairs, and every time you shift position it pulls a couple out by the roots. 8O 8O :roll: 

Cheers


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Ouch!!!!

Think I'll give those a miss!

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've been looking too with no success. I want brown or beige ones but can only find black or patterned ones. We had a pair of black ones for the last van from a French supermarket.

Meanwhile we use towels -as per advice on here. Sew together a matching hand towel and a small bathtowel ( hand towel for over the head-rest and the bath towel for the seat) They protect the seat as well as being cool and absorbent to sit on in hot weather and can be put through the wash as often as needed. I've got textured ridged ones.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I've got textured ridged ones.
> G


Does this suggest that you have a textured, ridged . . . . errr . . . ummmm . . . botty  then Grizz? 8O 8O  

The imagination boggles - bit like wearing shorts and sitting on those horrible chairs with plastic rope for a seat. :roll: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi,

We got two new covers at the show last week-pale blue and grey mix. fits in nicley with the rest of the 'decor' There was a stall with masses of them! Ours were being sold at @20 a pair but we got them for @14.50!!!! 
Thats all the cash we had left and I think the bloke got fed up with us going through all our pockets and coming up with the odd 5p! Fit nicely with the elastic on the bottom bit. Our van is the new Adria Twin on the Fiat Ducato.

Ros.


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Dave, we have some beige seat covers surplus to requierments.
We have had them altered to slip around the armrests and a letterbox opening in the back for the pocket access,
PM us if you're interested, cheers, Paul.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

We also bought some at the show for 20 pounds. They are a great maych to the Swift biege effect and fit really well. They have velcro on the sides so you can get them over the armrests. Not really a fan of seat covers but Swift fit such light coloured seats they are a must. If you want me to try and dig around for the dealer we bought them from at the show send me a PM and I will do some digging.

Stewart


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

hi i got some seat covers and boot liner for jeep from http://www.rhinouk.co.uk/, think they make custom covers as well


----------

